# Festool ro 150 e



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have just purchased the Festool ro 150 e and wondered if anybody else had used one......

To be honest i have just spent a month with a new pc kit but just felt a bit unrobust and strange after the festool i was lent....

It switches from rotary to random orbital but would like any advice if anyone owns one....

Also can you change the 6 inch backing plate to a smaller 4 inch does anyone know???

Thanks


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry cant help, but how does it compare to the PC then?

Noise, vibration etc.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

One of these?

http://www.power-tool-world.co.uk/festool/ro150e.htm

or these?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Festool-RO-150-FEQ-Plus-Rotex-Sander-481227.htm

Allan W has one of these below and as far as I know you can't change the plate on any of them.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/recno/7/product-Festool-RO-125-FEQ-Plus-Sander-377688.htm


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes the first one.....

The quality of this festool is superb.....

It is buily strongly and just doesnt make my wrist ache like my pc......

To be honest ive just bought a pc and 1.5 transformer 3 weeks ago and is now redundant.......I should have taken advice i was given but after 12 hours on the focus and 2 hours on roof and bonnet alone i feel the festool would have made easier work of it.....


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like a quality tool, along with everything else that Festool make, id be interested in trying one, or a Festool rotary to compete with Makita and Metabo hmmm.


----------



## johnsosn (Jun 21, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Yes the first one.....
> 
> The quality of this festool is superb.....
> 
> ...


How much do you want for your transformer?
Simon


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

It looks good....but an expensive bit of kit.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

You get what you pay for. Quality costs. And IMO a PC feels like a toy machine.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Porta said:


> You get what you pay for. Quality costs. And IMO a PC feels like a toy machine.


Yeah. I'm not saying its not a good piece of kit. Just that its alot of money unless your doing alot of paid details.

My mate has the 125 version for doing bathrooms. I'll be getting a loan of it soon though.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> I have just purchased the Festool ro 150 e and wondered if anybody else had used one......
> 
> Also can you change the 6 inch backing plate to a smaller 4 inch does anyone know???
> 
> Thanks


Hi Marc,

I bought the Festool Rotex RO125 FEQ after a lot of thought. The main reason was the 125mm/5" backing plate being suitable for more pads than the 150mm/6" version. With the RO125 I can use the favoured Meg's pads, 5" LC CCS, Menzerna, Visomax etc. (I understand the 150mm/6" backing plate will chew up the Meg's pads and any pad that doesn't have a full 6" of velcro backing just like the Flex XC3401 VRG).

The backing plate *can* be changed but only for a softer or harder one of the same size. I bought the supersoft sanding backing plate and also the dedicated polishing backing plate. The polishing backing plate for the RO125 is slightly smaller than the other backing plates and I've used it with a 4" spot pad and care due to the slightly overlapping backing plate.

Have a look at the Festool 'Automotive' catalogue and the 'Polishing' downloads etc: http://www.festool.co.uk/artikel/artikel_weiterleiten.cfm?id=250

For info on available backing plates give David a call on 01772 258235.

They are superb, high quality tools as said above. The RO125 only weighs 1.9kg and can easliy be used one-handed due to the weight and lack of vibration, even in forced rotation mode. 

Hope the above helps.

Alan W

P.S. 'pm' Mike001 who used to have a RO 150 E


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Like the look of the RO150e, is this still a current model?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

How much for the Festool polishes in the UK?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

They range from between £300 to £400 depending on stockist...

I think the 150 e has been superceeded with the feq....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> They range from between £300 to £400 depending on stockist..


There's no need to pay that much! 



vxrmarc said:


> I think the 150 e has been superceeded with the feq....


It think it has, see here:

http://www.festool.co.uk/artikel/ar...365bb84b6-9C2C8439-B7D5-BED8-F5087813E80A4282

Alan W


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Alan the cheapest i have seen it is £299 and the dearest

http://www.just-sandpaper.co.uk/pro...tex-RO-150-E-Eccentric-Sander,-Electronic.htm


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Alan the cheapest i have seen it is £299 and the dearest
> 
> http://www.just-sandpaper.co.uk/pro...tex-RO-150-E-Eccentric-Sander,-Electronic.htm


Yes, I saw those prices/links when I was looking myself a few months ago.

Sorry, when I said _'There's no need to pay that much' _I meant for the RO125 FEQ Plus that I bought (£280 delivered complete with extras).

Alan W


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

I think Alan already hit the most important points.

In conclusion I'd say that the smaller (and lighter) 125 model is more versatile and user friendly for detailing due to it's lower weight and smaller backing plate.
But to each his own. And the RO150E - even being a discontinued model nowadays - is still quite a machine.
I'd prefer it each and every day over the FLEX XC because of it's build quality.
Also I liked it's sturdier design much better than that of the current "plastic hottie" FEQ models.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Also can you change the 6 inch backing plate to a smaller 4 inch does anyone know???


Looking at getting a festool myself probably the 125 model because of it's smaller pad and lighter weight and have looked into smaller pads myself and there does not seem to be anything available.
Could you take some close ups of the pad, pad back, machine pad fixture etc to see if I can work out if a smaller pad could be made or an adaptor.
Cheers


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

is the festool an alternative to the PC or rotary? Or a UDM on steriods?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Could you take some close ups of the pad, pad back, machine pad fixture etc to see if I can work out if a smaller pad could be made or an adaptor.
> Cheers


The Festool offers a unique tool-less backing plate change and you will not fit, or adapt, any non Festool backing plates (or pads as Festool call them) to these machines.

Have a look here: http://www.festool.co.uk/artikel/artikel_weiterleiten.cfm?id=292

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> is the festool an alternative to the PC or rotary? Or a UDM on steriods?


The Festool Rotex machines are alternatives to the PC and UDM.

To Quote Festool:

_"The ROTEX rotary motion, combining orbital and eccentric movement, not only produces maximum efficiency when removing material, but also delivers perfect results when polishing - without heating the surface significantly." _

Have a look at the 'Automotive' machines here: http://www.festool.co.uk/images/gb_downloads/automotive/auto_catalogue0607_31_40.pdf

Alan W


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Alan


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Then, the RO 150 FEQ is the latest version, isn't it?


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, it is.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike_001 said:


> Yes, it is.


Thanks mate :thumb: 
I was reading now in Pakshak forums that it gets hot easy in dual action mode and that it is too loud.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

maesal said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> it gets hot easy in dual action mode and that it is too loud.


I was once testing a 150FEQ over the weekend and actually managed to drive it into shutdown several times while working on speed 5-6.
And yes.... it produces a (my o.o2) annyoing noise in ROTEX mode.

IMO the 150 E was the better machine, hands down.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

I hope everybody is aware of reported issues with backing plates flying off too easily on RO 150 FEQ.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> I hope everybody is aware of reported issues with backing plates flying off too easily on RO 150 FEQ.


but who leaves their festool spun up when off the panel?? Doh sounds like a lot of user error to me....never had a problem with mine, mines going well, sure it's a tad noisy but IMO far better than the PC I tried with less vibration etc... They'll have to pry mine from my dead fingers...:buffer:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> I hope everybody is aware of reported issues with backing plates flying off too easily on RO 150 FEQ.


All seems a bit of a witch hunt to me.
Only now has this happened, so what's changed?
If there is a problem I know Festool will sort it out with there high customer service, unlike many companies.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> If there is a problem I know Festool will sort it out with there high customer service, unlike many companies.


Exactly, quality brand, quality tool...piece of mind


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

This is all interesting but here is a question, I ask because I too at one point considered purchasing one before I purchased my Metabo on in addition the following question is a sincere question no disrespect intended. 

Why not purchase a rotary? I personally did not like the PC at al, my relation ship with the PC only lasted for about a month . When I stepped up to my new sexy Metabo, I was in heaven and still am. So just wondering, what features/benefits are there compared to just going to the rotary?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

More cut than a PC (also a lot less vibration), but a lot safer to use than a Rotary. 
Smaller, lighter and easier to use as well.
All jobs can be used with one machine.
Biggest drawback for me is the fixed pad size.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

nortonski said:


> but who leaves their festool spun up when off the panel??


:wall:

Once again people do not pay close enough attention and do not read everything from beginning to end. If you did you would have noticed more than one person reported an issue, and all of those where when pad was in contact with paint.

So, you have an 150 FEQ? Or you have some other model?

Edit: You do not need to answer that. It seems you are not speaking from experience. I see you have 125 FEQ. You do realize 150 FEQ has 6A and spins 6" pad at 6800 OPMs with 5mm orbit diameter while 125 FEQ has only 4.2A and spins 5" pad at 6000 OPMs with 3.6mm orbit diameter, don't you? If you do you do realize forces tugging on 150 FEQ's backing plate are going to be way much bigger than ones on 125 FEQ's, don't you? If you do then how you can compare apples and pineapples and make statements?

And pug_101 does not have 150FEQ, he has 150E. 150FEQ has 50% more power than 150E and 150FEQ is tool less mounting while 150E has bolt. It is a tool less mounting that is at root of the problem.

In other words, people making comments are not ones that have any experience with actual tool. If one does not know what the female's body looks like one should not be schooling others that have actually done it about it. Double d'oh.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> If one does not know what the female's body looks like one should not be schooling others that have actually done it about it. Double d'oh.


 Now I like my Festool, but not that much :doublesho

Zoran take a chill pill, this is a forum and as such I will post my views on any subject raised on it. My views are just my opinions and people can take or leave them just as they can with yours. No need to get in a flap about it.

Now there has been a few reported cases, but neither you or I know the whole truth here. HAS IT HAPPENED TO YOU? The 150feq has been out a while now and people seem to have been using it quite happily until now plus no ones mentioned a case where this has happened when using it as a sander (last time I looked). How old where the backing plates? where they fitted correctly etc, etc.. On the basis of the info so far it seems the design is sound. Therefore maybe not a big issue. Oh almost forgot "IMHO"
How many rotaries have also let loose there backing plates over the years 
As you have read the whole festool threads and presumably have a 150feq and know it's every curve and bump maybe you could give us the latest facts.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> :wall:
> 
> Once again people do not pay close enough attention and do not read everything from beginning to end. If you did you would have noticed more than one person reported an issue, and all of those where when pad was in contact with paint.
> 
> ...


Well actually I have used the 150FEQ & after using both decided which to purchase myself, out of the numerous folk I know that have the (yes, read this carefully  150 FEQ) none have had this problem...

If the tool less mount causes an issue I'm sure Festool will address it...

So do you have the 150FEQ, has it happened to you, did you fit the backing plate correctly or was it simply your own user error???


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Zoran take a chill pill, this is a forum and as such I will post my views on any subject raised on it.


No problem here with expressing views. But when views are expressed without actually paying attention to the facts of the subject then it is not a discussion, it is just an air movement, posting for the postings sake.



Pug_101 said:


> HAS IT HAPPENED TO YOU? ... As you have read the whole festool threads and presumably have a 150feq and know it's every curve and bump maybe you could give us the latest facts.


Again, are you paying any attention at all. Read those threads once again but this time pay attention. See name of one of the owners whose bp flew off? It is ZoranC. Now what is my name here? ZoranC. So how much is 2+2? If you were paying attention you would not be asking me such questions like has it happened to me. (and no, it is not 22) Now you know why I "flap my wings", it is waste of breath when it is very obvious people talk without bothering to check what they are talking about.



Pug_101 said:


> ... plus no ones mentioned a case where this has happened when using it as a sander (last time I looked).


Oh boy, what an argument that has not been thought through at all. Festool's system depends on self-tightening done by torque created by friction of sandpaper/pad. You do realize resistance of wood to sandpaper is much higher than of paint to pad, don't you? So you do realize it takes much less of sandpaper to wood contact to keep that paint tightened than of paint to pad? If you do how come you still feel you can use such argument?



Pug_101 said:


> How old where the backing plates?


If you were paying attention you would realize at least one set was brand new straight out of the box and two others were almost new and you would not be asking me this question.



Pug_101 said:


> ... where they fitted correctly ...


Again if you were paying attention you would realize one of them was used straight of the brand new box when it flew off and you would not be asking me that question.



Pug_101 said:


> On the basis of the info so far it seems the design is sound. Therefore maybe not a big issue. Oh almost forgot "IMHO"


Gotta love academic theories vs. results from the field. In theory Titanic was, in their humble opinion, unsinkable and had sound design. We all know what happened to that theory and humble opinion, don't we?



nortonski said:


> Well actually I have used the 150FEQ ...


It seems you have not used it long enough.



nortonski said:


> So do you have the 150FEQ, has it happened to you, did you fit the backing plate correctly or was it simply your own user error???


See above and hopefully you will pay better attention this (third) time arround.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

i have used my 150FEQ now on 7 cars with no problem with the backing plate, what i will say is, when i first got the 150FEQ i removed the backing plate just to see how it worked, then replaced it, put a megs pad on and spun it up in free air, the backing plate came off, i re fixed the backing plate but made sure it was tight and then clamped machine in my vice and let it run full speed for five Min's+ just to make certain it was ok and never had a problem


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

My only observation would be that I prefer the 4" pads especially when doing bumpers I think 5" pads would be too big so I'll stick with the PC for now :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> i have used my 150FEQ now on 7 cars with no problem with the backing plate, what i will say is, when i first got the 150FEQ i removed the backing plate just to see how it worked, then replaced it, put a megs pad on and spun it up in free air, the backing plate came off, i re fixed the backing plate but made sure it was tight and then clamped machine in my vice and let it run full speed for five Min's+ just to make certain it was ok and never had a problem


Well Zoran ^^^ this is why I ask questions and don't jump to conclusions.



ZoranC said:


> Again, are you paying any attention at all. Read those threads once again but this time pay attention. See name of one of the owners whose bp flew off? It is ZoranC. Now what is my name here? ZoranC. So how much is 2+2? If you were paying attention you would not be asking me such questions like has it happened to me. (and no, it is not 22) Now you know why I "flap my wings", it is waste of breath when it is very obvious people talk without bothering to check what they are talking about.
> 
> Of course I understand now, there is only one ZoranC in the world
> 
> ...


I am very sorry if your pad coming off damaged your car, yourself in anyway and it's just not on (no I am not going to search through all the threads just to find out), but as you are not happy with your Festool and have reached the conclusion the machine is faulty I guess your taking it back. How has that been? Will they cover any damage caused etc. My impression of Festool is a very responsible company so info on how they have responded to this would make interesting reading.
I do plan to get hold of a feq model asap to check out the fastening system for myself. Then maybe I won't have to ask so many silly questions  , but US threads can br so hard to follow at times.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I notice the opm on the festool is 4000 upwards.
I was eying up a dewalt with the same opm and somefolks say thats too much and needs lower range. Is that not the same with the festool?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

There is 2 different speeds to take into account with a RO type machine.
1 is the actual rotational (rpm) which iirc is no more than 900 on these machines
2 is the orbit rotations which is where the the high figure come from.
The travel for each orbit also needs to be considered (which iirc is less than the PC).
These machines are fine for polishing (outstanding issues aside  ) and have more cut than the PC. They also feel much better to use as well.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

So is this too much?
Power Input 530 Watts
Power Output 295 Watts
Rotation speed 8400-15200 rpm
Orbits Per Minute 4200-7600 opm
Orbit Size 5.0 mm

(its a bit cheaper than a PC/UDM and defunately cheaper than a festool!)


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Shug said:


> So is this too much?
> Power Input 530 Watts
> Power Output 295 Watts
> Rotation speed 8400-15200 rpm
> ...


The Dewalt 443.....

It gets good reviews over on Autopia. Has a 6inch fixed backing plate.

They say it has more power than the PC but the fixed plate lets it down. That said though, they say it works well with the larger pads anyway.

Have you looked at the price of the Dewalt? I found a good price but I'm waiting to see if its genuine.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Have you looked at the price of the Dewalt? I found a good price but I'm waiting to see if its genuine.


Around 120-140 normally but seen it for 65.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Shug said:


> So is this too much?
> Power Input 530 Watts
> Power Output 295 Watts
> Rotation speed 8400-15200 rpm
> ...


These are the specs for the 150FEQ:
Power consumption 720 W 
ROTEX rotary motion speed 320-660 min*¹ 
Eccentric motion speed 3300-6800 min*¹ 
Sanding stroke 5 mm 
FastFix sanding pad Ø 150 mm 
Connection Ø d/e 27 mm 
Weight 2,3 kg

I think the rotational speeds for the Dewalt are way to high IMO as a rotary shouldn't be used any higher than 2000rpm, but if people are getting good proven results then your choice. Can you meet someone who uses one and get a demo?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> i re fixed the backing plate but made sure it was tight and then clamped machine in my vice and let it run full speed for five Min's+ just to make certain it was ok and never had a problem


Was it running in forced or random orbit mode? With face up or face down or sidewise or under the angle?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Well Zoran ^^^ this is why I ask questions and don't jump to conclusions.


I see you asked him no questions, just took it at face value. That is worse than jumping to conclusuions.



Pug_101 said:


> Of course I understand now, there is only one ZoranC in the world


How many people you have met that have such name so far? Of course, you never questioned whether vxrmarc on this board is vxrmarc on detailing forums in States, even though there must be another Marc somewhere that owns VXR. Or you have? Come on now, you have not been paying attention, and now you use childish excuses.



Pug_101 said:


> are you so sure about this


Prove me wrong. Put your hand under new yellow pad on PC full speed. After that put your hand under same PC at full speed, but this time with new sheet of 60 grit sandpaper on it. Tell me what your hand thinks to which one it offered bigger resistance.



Pug_101 said:


> Check out Bigsyd's post, I now know it's not the Pads, but the way they are fitted that counts. Now you do too


It is the way they are *kept* mounted that counts. Self-tightening is required. No resistance means no self-tightening back if "shaking" of random orbit loosens plate up.



Pug_101 said:


> Look a bit deeper into subject and the real reason the Titanic sunk will become clear.


Your ancestor designed it? No, I don't think that is. But as an engineer I did follow closely findings of experts on the subject. However, I am always open to learn something new. Care to educate me? Or you are uncapable of noticing my metaphor was there to illustrate how ridiculous your "logic" was?



Pug_101 said:


> ... but as you are not happy with your Festool and have reached the conclusion the machine is faulty I guess your taking it back. How has that been? ... My impression of Festool is a very responsible company so info on how they have responded to this would make interesting reading.


Once for a change your conclusion is correct, I am taking it back, but to stay true to yourself once again you have not been paying attention. Otherwise you would have not asked that question because you would know Festool USA admitted bp could fly off under such condition and accepted to take it back for full refund.



Pug_101 said:


> Will they cover any damage caused etc.


Once again you are not paying attention or have problems with memory or otherwise you would not have asked me that question. I did not report my car damaged. I actually said I did not suffer damage. Other owner did.



Pug_101 said:


> I do plan to get hold of a feq model asap to check out the fastening system for myself. Then maybe I won't have to ask so many silly questions


One can only hope but I will not be holding my breath.



Pug_101 said:


> ... but US threads can br so hard to follow at times.


Yup, as hard as figuring out how to use UDM when not close to an outlet can get. (I see picture with evidence of that "compliment" to IQ level of people that have been there that day is MIA now)


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Did you have a good holiday nice and relaxing was it :thumb: 
You are without doubt the funniest DW member I have dealt with :wave: 
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

here we go again :lol: 

Really does make me chuckle


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> You are without doubt the funniest DW member I have dealt with :wave: Thanks for the laugh.





nortonski said:


> Really does make me chuckle


You are welcome ol' chaps! I'm glad I was able to make you feel better after whole States were laughing when they found out why it takes more than one of DW's best to use extension cord with UDM and why DW's best think they need to kneel to use UDM. Right after the Benny Hill Show that was the next best comedy ever that came from good ol' island. Mahhhvelous job good ol' chaps! Let us know if you are still there kneeling trying to figure it out and need help.

Note to myself: Never again waste time thinking people that can not figure out how to use extension cord would be able to think logically about something little bit more complex. Let them go back to detailing swatches on parkas or something. I will just enjoy the show watching them try to use power tools.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> You are welcome ol' chaps! I'm glad I was able to make you feel better after whole States were laughing when they found out why it takes more than one of DW's best to use extension cord with UDM and why DW's best think they need to kneel to use UDM. Right after the Benny Hill Show that was the next best comedy ever that came from good ol' island. Mahhhvelous job good ol' chaps! Let us know if you are still there kneeling trying to figure it out and need help.
> 
> Note to myself: Never again waste time thinking people that can not figure out how to use extension cord would be able to think logically about something little bit more complex. Let them go back to detailing swatches on parkas or something. I will just enjoy the show watching them try to use power tools.


Jolly good show old bean :thumb:

I just love reading your threads/responses, really does make me smile.

Dont trip over the extension cord on your way out


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello,

We have resently started with machine polishing. This is the machine we use also, but after all the good reviews, i start doubting myself, as i dont get the results i hoped for.

Maybe you can help me?

I tested this machine on a Audi a4 '01. I use the Lake Country pads with Meguiars #83, but i dont see much happening on the paint. There are a lot of very light scratches (only visible when a bright light is reflecting on them) caused by the washing streets. 
I've tried so many combinations, going heavier each time. Ending up with the Rotex on speed six, using a Yellow LC pad and #83, but still showing scratches.

What am i doing wrong, i've used the technique from the detailing guide video's (slow, 15-25 lbs force, let the product fully do the job before whiping of?)


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

more practice. on an old panel from the scrap yard would be a wise move, at least that way if you knacker the clear coat it does,nt matter. followed by more practice.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

nortonski said:


> Dont trip over the extension cord on your way out


Yup, one has to be careful considering you guys like to hold them in the air unlike rest of the world.

But no worries, even if I do trip it is most likely I will fall on something soft with all those "detailers" kneeling around ...

P.S. Seriously, how many "detailers" does it take again to use one UDM?


----------



## jetset4me (Oct 10, 2007)

*New Flex Backing pad*

:wave: FYI,The Flex XC3401 is coming out with a 5.5" backing pad very soon.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> I see you asked him no questions, just took it at face value. That is worse than jumping to conclusuions.
> 
> How many people you have met that have such name so far? Of course, you never questioned whether vxrmarc on this board is vxrmarc on detailing forums in States, even though there must be another Marc somewhere that owns VXR. Or you have? Come on now, you have not been paying attention, and now you use childish excuses.
> 
> ...


now is it me:speechless or is this guy so insecure that he feels the need to reply to every post that has the slightest hint that involves him...and defend himself.....please relax on the couch Mr ZoranC and tell me about your troubled past (bet we get a reply )


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

vermarc said:


> I have just purchased the Festool ro 150 e and wondered if anybody else had used one......
> 
> To be honest i have just spent a month with a new pc kit but just felt a bit unrobust and strange after the festool i was lent....
> 
> ...


Hello Mark,

I have a Festool RO 150 E and i use it exclusively for polishing in forced rotation mode. I have had mine for eight years now and all i can say is that it can do what a rotary does and sometimes even more ! It will remove paint defects like a rotary and it can also apply wax or polish like a PC.

I use my rotary as well if i need more power but after trying out the Flex XC 3401 VRG everything else is redundant ! 900 watt motor , 160-480 rpm forced rotation and 8mm orbit Awesome Torque and Power !

It's probably the closest thing to a rotary !

You can't change 6 inch backing plate to a smaller 4 inch at all ! 
Sorry for the bad news !

This is what the RO 150E can do


































See all my Threads , Eurogloss

Hope this helps good luck , Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> Like the look of the RO150e, is this still a current model?


No it's not ! The current model is the Festool RO 150 FEQ www.festool.com

http://wwwinet.my-tts.com/Festool/Kat_2005/schleifen/jpg_205/se_ro150eq_571570_p_03a.jpg


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_001 said:


> I think Alan already hit the most important points.
> 
> In conclusion I'd say that the smaller (and lighter) 125 model is more versatile and user friendly for detailing due to it's lower weight and smaller backing plate.
> But to each his own. And the RO150E - even being a discontinued model nowadays - is still quite a machine.
> ...


Sorry to disagree with you, but the Flex XC 3401 VRG is a much better machine it was designed for polishing only ! It's got more torque and power than the Festool. All my power tools are Festool, RO 150E , Rap 180 ( Rotary) 
! Even if i have Festool i like the Flex better because of the Awesome Power !

If you want more proof

David, this what Germany sent me !

Best Regards , Mario
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Eckhard Ruehle 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, December 04, 2007 3:18 AM
Subject: WG: Webformular: Technical Support

Dear Mr. Corallo,

The Festool RO 150 E Rotex power tool is designed in main as a sander. It can also be used for polishing.

Our XC 3401 VRG is designed only for polishing. First we had an orbit of 6mm. When we made practical tests in polishing, we made the experience, that an enlarging of orbital to 8 mm would be an advantage for polishing because of a faster and better result. Therefore we changed to 8 mm.

We used an existing gear which reached a value of 480 / min by highest electronic step. We got very good results, in main with electronic step 4 - 5 and a speed of about 350/min.

That is the reason, why we realized this speed.

Please note, that the number of strokes (3200-9600/min) is more important than the number of rotations (160-480/min)

Best regards

Eckhard Ruehle

Manager of product engineering

Tel +49 7144 828-124 
Fax +49 7144 828-397
mailto:[email protected]
http://www.flex-tools.com

FLEX-Elektrowerkzeuge GmbH

Leiter Konstruktion und Entwicklung
Bahnhofstr. 15
D - 71711 Steinheim
Geschäftsführer: Jörg Hempfing, Dr. Josef Kring
Amtsgericht: Stuttgart HRB 310404 
[email protected] 
26.11.2007 12:02 Bitte antworten an
[email protected]

An [email protected] 
Kopie 
Thema Webformular: Technical Support

FLEX-Elektrowerkzeuge GmbH 
Bahnhofstraße 15

D-71711 Steinheim/Murr

Telefon: 07144/828-0

Telefax: 07144/25899

[email protected]

www.flex-tools.com

Nachricht aus Kontaktformular: 
Anrede: Mr.

Firma: Eurogloss Prestige

Name: Corallo Mario

Strasse: Unit 6 - 11 Ormond

PLZ und Ort: 3204 Melbourne

Land: Australia

Nachricht: 
I own a Festool RO 150 E Rotex power tool which sands and polishes. The orbit measurement on my machine is 5mm the forced rotations a minute are 520 Rpm. Your polishing machine XC 3401 VRG. Why have you chosen to have a orbit of 8mm ? How come your forced maximum rotations are only 480 ? Is there a reason why you have chosen to have a forced rotation speed of only 480 ? Wouldn\'t be best if the forced rotations where say 660 rpm for polishing car paint ? Thank you I look forward to your reply

Folgende Produkt-Kategorien interessieren Mich besonders:

Polishers

Kontaktdaten-Qualitätsworkflow 
1. Kontaktdaten speichern 
2. Kontaktdaten verwerfen


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Now, now, guy's no need for all this drama ! This is friendly Forum so let's keep it 
that way. Every one is entitled to there opinion no matter how stupid it may be 
( No disrespect to any one on this forum ).


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

baasb said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have resently started with machine polishing. This is the machine we use also, but after all the good reviews, i start doubting myself, as i dont get the results i hoped for.
> 
> ...


Are you using the Rotex in forced rotation and in speed 6 ?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Please note, that the number of strokes (3200-9600/min) is more important than the number of rotations (160-480/min)
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...


Yay! It looks like my gut feeling was correct! Here is a post where Eckhard Ruehle, manager of product engineering for Flex, says that number of OPMs matters more than number of RPMs!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=710060&postcount=59

Yay me! This settles down discussions I had with BO6040 owners! Yay! Yay! Yay!

Thank you Mario for making this post!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ZoranC said:


> Yay! It looks like my gut feeling was correct! Here is a post where Eckhard Ruehle, manager of product engineering for Flex, says that number of OPMs matters more than number of RPMs!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=710060&postcount=59
> 
> ...


You are very welcome Zoran !:thumb:


----------

